# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Murata Boy, Murata Girl, balancing robots cyclists, Murata Manufacturing Company, Ltd., Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Murata Manufacturing Company, Ltd.

Home pages:

murata.com/about/mboymgirl/mboy

murata.com/about/mboymgirl/mgirl

----------


## Airicist

MURATA BOY and MURATA GIRL Narration

Uploaded on Feb 4, 2009




MURATA BOY's techniques "Magic stick" 

Uploaded on Sep 22, 2009

----------


## Airicist

MURATA BOY's techniques "Incline climbing" 

Uploaded on Sep 22, 2009

----------


## Airicist

MURATA GIRL's techniques "s-curve"

Uploaded on Sep 29, 2010




> MURATA GIRL can do "Runs over a S-curve balance beam".






Murata stage digest CEATEC JAPAN2010 

Uploaded on Oct 7, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Murata Robogirl on an Unicycle 

Uploaded on Nov 17, 2010




> An expensive lady could be met at electronica show in Munich: The murata robo girl on an unicycle is as expensive as a sportscar. It includes latest sensor, communication and image processing technology from Murata.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2011: Murata Boy and Murata Girl Demo 

Uploaded on Jan 7, 2011

----------


## Airicist

muRata Boy and Girl demonstration at CES 2011

Uploaded on Jan 14, 2011

----------

